# WOW !!!!  ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN AG....{last post 3am] [wake me when it's over]  [thx]



## charley (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not sure where this thread is going, but I like how it started


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2016)

How much do these whores cost?


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> How much do these whores cost?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 19, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> Damnn


Please don't let those precious tits get burnt on the stove


----------



## draconian (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks like I'm not the only one she cooks for...


----------



## Tesla (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 19, 2016)

^^^^looking swole in that avi.....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2016)

..bump


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2016)

draconian said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one she cooks for...


I could come back to this thread a million times to look at this girl. If you haven't figured it out I'm a titty man


----------



## Intense (Feb 23, 2016)

Dmmit, I saw this ass yesterday on tumblr and it made me think of Charles(no homo)... Should have fucking copied it. Sorry bro.


----------



## Intense (Feb 23, 2016)

Fuck it, I guess it's gone for ever.




this beats nothing











Reminds me of this girl that said she had a surprise for me the other day when I went over to watch a movie, about halfway through the movie I'm working my hand down the back of her leggings and feel something metal. Sure enough she had a fucking nice sized butt plug in and said she was getting ready. 2 seconds later I'm carrying her to her little sex dungeon lol. Pretty sure I have the video for that one after the bust.


----------

